# Zonenlevel



## Infectus (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte eigentlich nur Fragen, ob mir vllt. einer einen Link oder sogar eine direkte Übersicht über die geeigneten Level für die verschiedenen Zonen geben kann (d.h. z.B. : Rotkammgebirge/Redridgegebirge~Lvl 17-21 ) .
Würd mich echt freuen, wenn wer was nützliches postet!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfG


----------



## Roran (15. Juli 2006)

Infectus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich wollte eigentlich nur Fragen, ob mir vllt. einer einen Link oder sogar eine direkte Übersicht über die geeigneten Level für die verschiedenen Zonen geben kann (d.h. z.B. : Rotkammgebirge/Redridgegebirge~Lvl 17-21 ) .
> Würd mich echt freuen, wenn wer was nützliches postet!!!
> 
> ...



http://www.curse-gaming.com

Da gibts AddOns die das in deiner Karte anzeigen,
oder Extern von WoW.


http://wow.gamona.de/worldmap/


----------

